# First Commerical shots



## writer45 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi:

I did these shots for an ad flayer for a local Pharmacy.

John


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 27, 2008)

These are good for the most part, however that first one, the underexposed ambient lighting makes it look like they work in a cave. You should have gelled the strobes to match the fluorescent bulbs.


----------

